# Northland Resources NAU.TO



## arc (May 19, 2012)

Do you think this is a good pick? the fundamentals seem mixed, good cf but poor earnings


----------



## phrenk (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't want to sound harsh, but a penny stock cannot have good fundamentals, especially when today's trading volume was not even 8000 shares and the fact that the company is an exploration company.

Btw, i don't see the good cash flow you mention. I just see a company burning through its cash and issuing new debt and equity to keep itself afloat.

If you want to gamble, this stock is as speculative as you can get.


----------

